# AntiVir-Avira Free Antivirus 12 ist erschienen.



## GTA 3 (15. Oktober 2011)

Mein Avira hat gerade gemeldet, das eine neuere Version verfügbar sein. Hab gleich dannach gegoogelt und tatsächlich wurde heute die Version 12 released! 
Jederman der die 11er Version hat sollte schleunigst auf den 12 umsteigen um weiterhin aktuell zubleiben. Natürlich wird der 11er auch weitergeführt, aber nicht mehr lange!

Zitat von Chip.de


> *Neue Funktionen von AntiVir 12*
> Neben der verbesserten Benutzeroberfläche implementiert die aktuellste  Version erweiterte Voreinstellungen für die automatisierte Erkennung und  Entfernung unbekannter Schadsoftware. Über mögliche Konflikte mit  bestehender Software auf dem Rechner werden Sie während der Installation  informiert. Alle weiteren Änderungen und Neuerungen entnehmen Sie den offiziellen Release Notes.
> 
> *Fazit:* "AntiVir - Avira Free Antivirus" ist schon in der  Gratis-Version eine sehr empfehlenswerte Antivirenlösung, die  zuverlässig Ihren PC vor Schädlingen schützt. Ab und an ist die Software  allerdings übervorsichtig und es kommt bei sauberen Dateien zu  Fehlalarmen. Das ist jedoch weit besser, als wenn es anders herum wäre.
> ...



Link zum Download über chip.de


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag mal danke !

Ich Update die Version lieber so Per Hand.


----------



## CryxDX2 (15. Oktober 2011)

Also ich finde das nicht so der bringer, immerhin meint das teil bei der Installation das meine Firewall die ich installiert habe, nicht gut sei und wollte die von selbst deinstallieren. Naja......


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin seit einem halben Jahr nach langer Avira Nutzung auch gewchselt...
Aber danke für die News...


----------



## BikeRider (15. Oktober 2011)

Seit dem Update auf Version 12 schreit Avira immer mit der Meldung herum: Sie haben das Toolbar (Ask) nicht installiert und ihr Schutz ist nun unzureichend.
 Nein Danke - Ab Montag kommt Avira runter und ein Vollpreisprodukt drauf, aber kein Avira.
Trotzdem Danke für die Meldung.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2011)

Unnötig.
Da Virenprogamme in 80% der Fälle versagen.


----------



## Ahnedos (15. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Unnötig.
> Da Virenprogamme in 80% der Fälle versagen.


Brain.exe ist immer noch die beste Alternative


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2011)

Diese kann übrigens hier geladen werden.


----------



## Antonio (15. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Diese kann übrigens hier geladen werden.


 
Irg wie Komisch die Seite


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2011)

Wieso ist diese Seite komisch?


----------



## Dynamitarde (16. Oktober 2011)

Man kann auch am falschen Ende sparen.
Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 da weiß man was man hat.


----------



## Aggrotyp (16. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Man kann auch am falschen Ende sparen.
> Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 da weiß man was man hat.


 
kaspersky ist wohl eines der besten, trotzdem bin ich von kasper auf kostenlos umgestiegen.


----------



## spionkaese (16. Oktober 2011)

OsFrontale schrieb:
			
		

> Seit dem Update auf Version 12 schreit Avira immer mit der Meldung herum: Sie haben das Toolbar (Ask) nicht installiert und ihr Schutz ist nun unzureichend.
> Nein Danke - Ab Montag kommt Avira runter und ein Vollpreisprodukt drauf, aber kein Avira.
> Trotzdem Danke für die Meldung.



Oder MSE


----------



## Dynamitarde (16. Oktober 2011)

Aggrotyp schrieb:


> kaspersky ist wohl eines der besten, trotzdem bin ich von kasper auf kostenlos umgestiegen.



Nur aus reiner Neugier.Warum!?


----------



## Kyrodar (16. Oktober 2011)

Avast. Musste mal gesagt werden.
Das letzte mal dass ich Avira auf'm Rechner hatte war vor fast 10 Jahren.


----------



## geo (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt, der Antivir ist bei mir schon mindestens 5 Jahre im Einsatz und ich kann nicht klagen.
Die neue Version konnte man letzte Woche schon runter laden, habe es eher zufällig gemerkt als ich einen Kunden Rechner installiert habe. Mußte den Antivir laden, weil ich meinen Stick grade nicht gefunden habe.
Ich habe auch keine Probleme mit den Fehler Meldungen wie hier beschrieben, er nervt 2x beim ersten Neustart mit Herzlich Willkommen bei Antivir 2012 und Wir sind immer für sie da  dann hört man nix mehr von dem Knecht, es sei denn er findet einen Schädling 
Früher hatte ich G Data der ging auch hat aber was gekostet und 1 Jahr lang war eine Kasperski was weiß ich auf meinem Laptop freigeschaltet diese ist mir nicht besonders gut in Erinnerung geblieben.
Das einzige was ich Antivir wirklich ankreide und was ab und an nervt, das er wirklich jeden Furz erkennt. Crackz mag er z.B. garnicht aber man muß ihm nur beibringen das die neue exe sein Freund ist


----------



## hazmat (16. Oktober 2011)

Kyrodar schrieb:


> Avast. Musste mal gesagt werden.



/signed

Erkennt Avira denn jetzt wenigstens auch den Bundestrojaner?


----------



## geo (16. Oktober 2011)

Schick mir den Trojaner mal ich teste es für dich


----------



## CryxDX2 (16. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Man kann auch am falschen Ende sparen.
> Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 da weiß man was man hat.


 
Und dann hat man sinnlos viel geld für ein besseren Pop up Blocker ausgegeben, der die Pop ups vom Broswer auf den Desktop verlegt.....

also ich bleibe bei Commodo wenn ich unter Windows arbeite.


----------



## Rollora (16. Oktober 2011)

Aggrotyp schrieb:


> kaspersky ist wohl eines der besten, trotzdem bin ich von kasper auf kostenlos umgestiegen.


 Ich auch. Von Kaspersky auf Kostenlosen Full Kasperksy von der Arbeit ^^
Nö, privat reicht normalerweise auch Avira Antivir, unterstützt natürlich von der brain.exe.
Da die bei mir eh nicht so der Ressourcenverschwender ist, läuft die immer mit


----------



## hotfirefox (17. Oktober 2011)

Antivir ist eine richtige Systembremse!
Auserdem ist es noch nervig dazu.


----------



## CryxDX2 (17. Oktober 2011)

ja so langsam fängt es auch an zu nerven mit der laufenden frage ob ich support brauche.... nur weil er einen crack gefunden hat.


----------



## Lowpinger (18. Oktober 2011)

GDATA, sehr günstig, und man unterstützt deutsche Arbeit und KnowHow

zudem wird das Bundestrojaner geblockt -> Bundestrojaner: Keine Gefahr für G Data Kunden - G Data Software AG

ich hab abartig viele Scanner getestet auch über längeren zeitraum und GDATA ist mit abstand das non+ultra


----------

